# مهندس مصرى يبتكر أغرب طرق تمكنك من إجراء الحسابات على أصابعك أسرع من الآلات الحاسبة



## حمدى أبو ذكرى (9 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تعلم و إحترف و علم ​
جميع أنواع الحسابات ومراجعتها


على أصابع يديك أسرع من الآلة الحاسبة وبدونها​

للمبصرين والمكفوفين

من ابتكارات المهندس المخترع المصري / شحات سعيد السيد أبو ذكرى
هذا الابتكار الرياضى الجديد, تم تأليف كتاب من 270 صفحة لشرح وتبسيط هذه الابتكارات الرياضية ومازال تحت الطبع ليستفيد منها جميع أفراد الأسرة من أبناء وآباء وأجداد على اختلاف مستوياتهم التعليمية وذلك لأن مادته العلمية هي تبسيط طرق حساب جميع العمليات الحسابية من جمع وطرح وضرب وقسمة والمراجعة عليهم وذلك بطرق مبتكره وغير مألوفة لمعظم أفراد الأسرة وتختلف اختلاف كبير عن ما يتم تدريسه في المؤسسات التعليمية الآن وسابقا كما أنها دعوة جادة لعدم الاعتماد الكامل على استخدام الآلات الحاسبة أو حفظ جدول الضرب ولكنها دعوة لاستخدام الذكاء البشرى وتنشيطة واستخدام أصابع اليدين وقليل من الذكاء فى حلول جميع العمليات الحسابية ولهذا أري أن هذا الكتاب سوف يفيد جميع المراحل السنية ممن مازالوا قيد التعليم ومن أتموا تعليمهم وعليه فإن الفئة العمرية التي يناسبها هذا الكتاب من وجهة نظري تبدأ من سن ( 10 ) سنوات وحتى سن ( 60 ) سنه فأعلى.
وهذا الكتاب, يكون إضافة للمكتبة العربية, وطَرقاً لإحدى جوانب الرياضيات التي تفتقر إليها, ويكون مرجعاً أيضاً لكل محبي وعشاق ومستخدمي العمليات الحسابية السريعة, فى معظم الأعمال اليومية دون استخدام الآلة الحاسبة, ممن سئموا حمل الآلات الحاسبة, والضغط على أزرارها, ولكل من يريد تنشيط ذاكرته, حيث تعتبر الموضوعات والتمارين الرياضية الواردة بهذا الكتاب, من أعظم وسائل هذا العصر, لتنشيط ضعف الذاكره بطرق طبيعية, ودون علاجات كيماويه. 
وتصلح هذه الطرق لجميع البشر من أدنى مستوى في التعليم إلى أعلى مستويات العلم, أي من التعليم الابتدائي إلى التعليم الجامعي, وحتى دارسي الماجستير والد كتوراة.​ 
وتصلح هذه الطرق لجميع البشر من الأخوة المكفوفين فى جميع مراحل تعليمهم.​ 

كما تصلح كذلك لجميع المحاسبين والصيارفة, في البنوك والضرائب والتأمينات, وفي جميع الدوائر الحكومية والخاصة, وإلى عامة الأفراد في كافة الأعمال والتخصصات, وهذه دعوة للجميع لتنشيط الذاكرة البشرية واستخدام العقل البشري الجبار.كما تمكنك هذه الطرق الحسابية الفذة, من إجراء عمليات الجمع والطرح السريعة, وكذلك عمليات الضرب على أصابع اليدين العشرة, وهذا عندما يكون عامل الوقت ذو أهميه كبيرة بالنسبة لك, كما تمكنك هذه الطرق, من التباهي بها أمام أبنائك وأصدقائك وأقاربك.

ولا يخفى على الجميع, أن الآلات الحاسبة تعتبر شيئا عظيما؛ لأنها تحسب فى ثواني معدودة ما كان يحتاج منا دقائق لحسابه يدويا, كما أنها رخيصة الثمن لدرجة أنه فى إمكان أي فرد أن تتوفر لديه آلة حاسبة، ولصغر حجمها يمكن وضعها فى الجيب.
ولكن لا يكون للآلات الحاسبة قيمة, فى حالة عدم توفرها لديك عند احتياجها, فى إجراء العمليات الحسابية، وإذا توفرت لديك يصعب أحياننا توفير الوقت المستغرق للوصول إليها, وعندما تكون بين يديك قد تكتشف عجزها, لإظهار نتائج العملية الحسابية بعد إجراء العملية الحسابية عليها, وذلك فى حالة حسابات الأرقام الكبيرة, التي تفوق سعة شاشات الآلات الحاسبة الصغيرة المحمولة, ذات الشاشات التي تكون عدد أرقام إظهار نتائج الحسابات عليها قليل, والذي يصل فى معظم الآلات الحاسبة الصغيرة عادةً إلى عشرة أو أثني عشر رقم, ومثل هذه المواقف, من الممكن أن تخلق لك صعوبات كثيرة, ومن المحتمل أن تفقد بسبب عدم مقدرتك على سرعة الحسابات فرصا ومكاسب متعددة, وهاهي الفرصه قد آتت إليك لتطوير مهاراتك الحسابية, بسرعة وبمجرد النظر وبدون استخدام الآلات الحاسبة, وذلك بالحرص على حصولك على نسخة من هذا الكتاب القيم, وقراءة وفهم جميع فصول هذه الابتكارات الرياضية بالترتيب, والتدريب على كل مرحلة قبل تخطيها لمرحلة أعلي, وبذلك تتمكن من إتقان جميع عمليات جمع الأعداد الكبيرة والمعقدة, بمجرد النظر, وبدون استخدام الآلات الحاسبة, وإجراء عمليات الطرح الكبيرة, التي تحتاج لحسابها الاستلاف, بدون استلاف وبمجرد النظر ودون استخدام الآلات الحاسبة أيضا, وحساب جدول الضرب للأرقام على أصابع يديك العشرة بدلا من حفظة فى الذاكرة, وطرق ضرب وقسمة الأعداد الرقمية الكبيرة, بمجرد النظر, وكذلك مراجعة كافة الحسابات, سواء عمليات جمع أو طرح أو ضرب أو قسمة بمجرد النظر, وبدون استخدام الآلات الحاسبة, وكل هذا بخلاف ما تعلمت على مدار حياتك فى إجراء العمليات الحسابية, ولكنك سوف تتعلمه, بدراسة وفهم هذه الابتكارات الرياضية لإجراء جميع العمليات الحسابية للمهندس المصري / شحات سعيد السيد أبو ذكرى وإتقانها بالتدريب.
وسوف تمكنك الابتكارات الرياضية سابق التنويه عنها من إجراء العمليات الحسابية السريعة بمجرد النظر, عند التسوق فى السوبر ماركت, أو حساب تكلفة مشروع ما, أو تحديد نسبة ضريبة المبيعات, أو أثناء حضورك فى أي مزادات أو مناقصات, وغير ذلك بكثير, والأكثر أهمية انك تعمل حسابات كثيرة أثناء عملك حتى ولو كانت طبيعة عملك لا علاقة لها بالمال بشكل مباشر.
ولكي تبدأ فى تتبع شرح الابتكارات الرياضية المدهشة للمهندس المصري / شحات أبو ذكرى حاول أن تنسى تقريبا كل شيء تعلمته عن الأرقام من الصغر حتى الآن.
وذلك لأنك تعاملت طبعا مع الأرقام على مدار حياتك, منذ أن كنت فى مرحلة الطفولة، وما كنت تفعله فى الأساس هو جمع الأرقام بطريقة معينه, فإذا بك تحصل على أرقام جديدة, وتقريبا كل عملياتك الحسابية تقع تحت واحدة أو أكثر من عمليات الجمع والطرح والضرب أو القسمة.
ومن الممكن أن تذهل إذا اكتشفت أنك لم تتعامل مع العمليات الحسابية على نحو صحيح, وذلك بعد إتمامك لقراءة فصول هذا الكتاب, عن الابتكارات الرياضية وفهمها جيدا, ثم أتقانها بالتدريب.
فلقد تعلمت فى المدارس أساليب غير فعالة, تعد أكثر سهولة فى التدريس ولكنها تجعل من الصعب عليك, أن تحسب أبسط الحسابات فى ذاكرتك, وتتسبب أيضا فى استنفاذ كثير من الوقت فى السنوات التالية, مما يدفع الكثيرين لللجوء للآلات الحاسبة, والتضحية بتوقف وبلاء عقولهم عن التفكير.
مبتكر الطرق الرياضية ومؤلف كتاب تبسيطها مستعد للتعاقد على طباعة ونشر وتوزيع الكتاب فى أى بلد عربى شقيق, وكذلك لترجمتة لعدة لغات أخرى على مستوى العالم, حيث أن الكتاب حاصل على رقم إيداع وترقيم دولى بدار الكتب المصرية, وجميع حقوقة محفوظة للمؤلف ولا يملك أحد التعامل علية سوى المؤلف فقط, فمن يرغب فى ذلك الإتصال بالمؤلف على البريد الإلكترونى أو إحدى التليفونات.
ومبتكر الطرق الرياضية على أتم الإستعدادات لإلقاء المحاضرات الفردية أو الجماعية لتعليم جميع طرق الحسابات ومراجعتها على أصابع اليدين وبمجرد النظر فى أى مكان فى العالم, وللإستفسار أو زيادة معلومات حول الموضوع أو طلب شراء الكتاب يرجى الإتصال بالمؤلف على البريد الإلكترونى أو إحدى التليفونات بالضغط على صورة المخترع الموجودة فى الأسفل أو زيارة موقع المخترع الرسمى ياللغتين العربية والإنجليزية المسمى​

بيت الإختراعات
لقراءة المزيد عنه وعن باقى إختراعاتة الحاصلة على براءة الإختراع والإطلاع عن ما نشرته الصحف والمجلات الرسمية والأهلية وكذلك ما نشر عن اختراعاته فى الإنترنت.
مبتكر النظريات ومؤلف الكتاب / المهندس المخترع / شحات سعيد السيد أبو ذكري 
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

هذا الاختراع تم التوصل إليه فى سنوات وشهور وأنفق للتوصل إليه مبالغ طائلة فلا تبخل عليه بمجرد ردك وتشجيعك أو مناقشتك فيما ترغب مع المخترع مع تمنياتى بالرقى والتقدم لأمتنا العربية على أيد أبناؤها النابهيين





​ 



 



​​


----------



## alyroxy (9 يونيو 2006)

اكثر اللة من امثالك والى الامام دائما


----------



## زياد تامر متولى (10 يونيو 2006)

يا أخى بارك الله فيك
ولكننا لانطلب منك عرض الكتاب ولكن نطلب منك ولو نبذه بسيطه عنه 
لأن ذلك سوف يزيد من شغف الجميع لمعرفته وقراءته 
لا أعرف كيف ولكنى متأكد من ان لديك اسلوب او طريقه تعطى بها نبذه عن الكتاب بشكل أوفر دون التأثير على حقك المشروع فى تسويقه طبعا
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أم كرم (10 يونيو 2006)

بالفعل إن اللأمة الإسلاميه لتفخر بمثل هؤلاء


----------



## اياد الكوز (10 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك
نطلب منك نبذة عن الكتاب او كيف نستطيع الحصول عليه
لتعم الفائدة وشكرا.


----------



## superstar_egy7 (10 يونيو 2006)

نحن امه العباقره وده مش جديد علينا


----------



## حمدى أبو ذكرى (11 يونيو 2006)

زياد تامر متولى قال:


> يا أخى بارك الله فيك





زياد تامر متولى قال:


> ولكننا لانطلب منك عرض الكتاب ولكن نطلب منك ولو نبذه بسيطه عنه
> لأن ذلك سوف يزيد من شغف الجميع لمعرفته وقراءته
> لا أعرف كيف ولكنى متأكد من ان لديك اسلوب او طريقه تعطى بها نبذه عن الكتاب بشكل أوفر دون التأثير على حقك المشروع فى تسويقه طبعا
> وبارك الله فيك​


 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*الأخ الفاضل المهندس / زياد تامر متولى*​ 
*أولا أشكرك على تشريفى والرد والتعقيب وعلى إهتمامك البالغ بإبتكاراتى لطرق رياضية تمكن أى شخص من أجراء جميع العمليات الحسابية من جمع وطرح وضرب وقسمة والمراجعة عليهم وذلك على عقل وأصابع اليدين فقط أسرع من الآلات الحاسبة وبدونها ودون الإعتماد على الحفظ اى دون الإعتماد على الذاكرة أو درجة الذكاء أوحتى كون المستخدم لها بصير أو أعمى أو طفل أو رجل كبير أتم تعليمة أو ليس متعلم بالمرة بل يعرف قراءة الأرقام فقط* 
*وعلى ذلك ياأخى أنا لا أخالفك الرأى فى أنه لابد من طرح بعض الأمثلة لتوضيح كيف يتم هذا السحر الذى لا يصدقة معظم العقول وخصوصا الفاذين منهم ولكن ياصديقى يجب أن تراعى أن هذا إبتكار جديد تقريبا وأنت تعلم حجم المجهودات والوقت والإنفاقات حتى تم التوصل لهذه الإبتكارات ولهذا ليس من السهوله أن نعرض كل ذلك ببساطة وعلى الإنترنت قبل أن يتم طباعة ونشر الكتاب حتى لا يضيع تعب سنوات فى دقائق معدودة ولا يسعنى حاليا إلى أن أذكر أن هذه الطرق مختلفة كل الأختلاف عن ما تعلمناه سابقا وبالنسبه لهذا الإبتكار ليس أسم براق ملفت للنظر فحسب ولكنه بالفعل هو أبتكار جميل وسهل فى تعليمه وتعلمه وأستخدامة . بكل بساطة يمكن لأى شخص ممن أمضى مايقرب من ثلاث سنوات فى حفظ جداول الضرب من سطر 1×1 إلى سطر 10×10 أو ممن لم يحفظ جداول الضرب على الإطلاق أو ممن حفظها وينساها عادتا لضعف ذاكرته أو لأسباب أخرى أن يتمكنوا من أجراء عمليات ضرب من سطر 1×1 إلى سطر 99×99 وذلك بعد تعلمة لهذه الإبتكارات الجديدة فى زمن لا يتعدى زمن شرب فنجان القهوة أو زمن قرائة كتاب إحتراف الحسابات على أصابع اليدين أسرع من الآلات الحاسبة وبدونها حتى يتمكن من إجراء عمليات الضرب الكبيرة جدا والتى تعجز شاشات الآلات الحاسبة عن أظهارها نظرا لكبر أعدادها عن حجم وعدد أرقام الشاشات بها.* 
*كل المطلوب من أى شخص سواء صغير أو كبير مهما أختلفت درجة ذكاؤه عندما يرغب فى أجراء أى عملية ضرب مثلا أن يرفع يديه أمام وجهه فيقرأ عليها مباشرتا ناتج عملية الضرب التى يريدها وذلك بعد تعلمة لكيفية تقسيم أصابع يديه بطريقة تناسب مسألة الضرب التى يريدها.* 
*وأعتقد أنه قد بات جليا فهمكم للموضوع بدون الخوض وإفشاء أسرار هذه الإبتكارات الرياضية قبل ظهور كتابه فى الأسواق.* 
*ومن يرغب فى الأستفسار عن طريقة شراء الكتاب يتفضل بأسألته على أميلى الخاص وأنا تحت أمر كل العرب من أصغر طفل إلى أكبر شيخ.* 
*أخوكم فى الله والعروبة* 
*المهندس المخترع المصرى / شحات سعيد أبو ذكرى*​


----------



## زياد تامر متولى (11 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا
وفقك الله إلى ما فيه الخير


----------



## ENG.MUH (12 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا
ونود ذكر أشهر المكتبات التي ينزل بها الكتاب ولو بالقاهره فقط


----------



## ابو بيدو (13 يونيو 2006)

وففقك الله الى مايحب ويرضى
والى ما فيه خيرا للمسلمين


----------



## walid.salama (13 يونيو 2006)

أكثر الله من أمثالك


----------



## walid.salama (13 يونيو 2006)

أكثر الله من أمثالك


----------



## weldit (13 يونيو 2006)

يعطيك العافية وبارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه وفضله
لقد لفت انتباهي العنوان ولاكني لا ارى توضيحا عن الكيفية انما دعاية للكتاب فقط

ارجو الا تبخل علينا بامثلة بسيطة تدعم كلامك وتحفزنا لشراء الكتاب

تحياتي


----------



## GAMAELGIN (13 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس وجعلك ذخرا للمسلمين جميعا 
المهم اطلب منك عند طرح الكتاب بالسوق ان تبلغنا لكى نتعلم مما اتاك الله من علم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_asd2000 (13 يونيو 2006)

فعلا مجهود رائع يستحق التقدير و الثناء ولكن نتمنى تعلم الطريقة


----------



## eldaly (14 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك ونحن فى انتظار الكتاب


----------



## mazen1973 (14 يونيو 2006)

مجهود رائع
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ENG.MUH (15 يونيو 2006)

يا أخي لقد شوقتنا لهذا الكتاب ولم تذكر أي طريقة لإقتنائه


----------



## femto_egy (18 يونيو 2006)

كلما تمر الايام كلما يزداد معها اقتناعى باننا العرب والمسلمون لدينا من الكوادر ما يؤهلنا للخروج من الكبوات التى نعيشها الواحدة تلو الاخرى.
اخى العزيز شكرا لمساهماتك لكن رجاء حتى يعم عليك الخير اكثر وأكثر اصلح نيتك لان تكون اختراعاتك هذه لوجه الله فى المقام الاول ولفادة المسلمين والبشر اجمعين.


----------



## super-zoka (18 يونيو 2006)

نرجوا بشر عنوان الكتاب او بريد الدكتور


----------



## femto_egy (18 يونيو 2006)

انا بالفعل معجب جدا بالفكرة فهى حقا جيدة للغاية. لكن هل هى مفيدة فى العمليات الحسابية المعقدة مثل اللوغاريتمات .


----------



## ZAHER (19 يونيو 2006)

اخواني الكرام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ارى انكم تبالغون بالدعاء باكثر من الازم لان اخوكم لم يبتكر وهو يقصد قربة الله
لو كان للله لكان مطلق بعيد عن مقابل الثمن والدليل رد الاخ الى الاخ زياد
نعم نشكره على الفات نظرنا للكتاب وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## حمدى أبو ذكرى (29 يوليو 2006)

alyroxy قال:


> اكثر اللة من امثالك والى الامام دائما


 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





الأخ الفاضل / alyroxy​
أشكرك على تعقيبك ودعئك وكذلك على شدة اهتمامك البالغ بالابتكار الجديد لإجراء جميع الحسابات الرياضية من جمع وطرح وضرب وقسمة والمراجعة عليهم وذلك على أصابع اليدين أسرع من الآلات الحاسبة وبدونها​

وإن شاء الله نكون عند حسن ظنكم ويستفيد كل البشر على وجه الأرض وأولهم العرب أصحاب هذا الإبتكار 

وأتمنى من سعادتكم التكرم بتشريفي بزيارة موقعي الرسمي باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية المسمى
بيت الاختراعات
لقراءة المزيد عن اختراعاتي الحاصلة على براءة الاختراع وللقرائه عنى والإطلاع عن ما نشرته الصحف والمجلات الرسمية والأهلية وكذلك ما نشر عن اختراعاتى فى الإنترنت. 
مع تمنياتى بالتقدم والنهوض بأمتنا العربية على أيد أبنائها النابهين
أخوكم فى الله والعروبة 
_المهندس المخترع المصرى / شحات سعيد أبو ذكرى _​





​


----------



## حمدى أبو ذكرى (19 أغسطس 2006)

femto_egy قال:


> كلما تمر الايام كلما يزداد معها اقتناعى باننا العرب والمسلمون لدينا من الكوادر ما يؤهلنا للخروج من الكبوات التى نعيشها الواحدة تلو الاخرى.





femto_egy قال:


> اخى العزيز شكرا لمساهماتك لكن رجاء حتى يعم عليك الخير اكثر وأكثر اصلح نيتك لان تكون اختراعاتك هذه لوجه الله فى المقام الاول ولفادة المسلمين والبشر اجمعين.​


 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




​ 

*الأخ الفاضل الكريم / femto_egy *​ 
أولا أشكرك على تشريفى والرد والتعقيب وعلى ترحيبكم الحار وكذلك إهتمامك البالغ بإبتكاراتى لطرق رياضية تمكن أى شخص من أجراء جميع العمليات الحسابية من جمع وطرح وضرب وقسمة والمراجعة عليهم وذلك على عقل وأصابع اليدين فقط أسرع من الآلات الحاسبة وبدونها ودون الإعتماد على الحفظ اى دون الإعتماد على الذاكرة أو درجة الذكاء أوحتى كون المستخدم لها بصير أو أعمى أو طفل أو رجل كبير أتم تعليمة أو ليس متعلم بالمرة بل يعرف قراءة الأرقام فقط​

وعلى ذلك ياأخى أنا لا أخالفك الرأى فى أن هذه الإبتكارات الرياضية ليست ثورة علمية بقدر ماهى دعوة للجميع لتنشيط الذاكرة البشرية وعدم الإهدار السافر للطاقة العقلية البشرية فى الحفظ فقط واستغلال العقل البشري الجبار, فى وظيفته الأساسية للتفكير والتحليل و الاستنباط.
أنه لمن الطبيعى طرح بعض الأمثلة لتوضيح كيف يتم هذا السحر الذى لا يصدقة معظم العقول وخصوصا الفاذين منهم ولكن ياأخى فى الله يجب أن تراعى أن هذا إبتكار جديد تقريبا وأنت تعلم بالطبع حجم المجهودات والوقت والإنفاقات حتى تم التوصل لهذه الإبتكارات وما ترتب على ذلك من ديون باهظة يمكن أن تؤدى للسجن لو لم نفى بتسديدها ولهذا ليس من السهوله أن نعرض كل ذلك ببساطة وعلى الإنترنت قبل أن يتم طباعة ونشر الكتاب حتى لا يضيع تعب سنوات فى دقائق معدودة ولا يسعنى حاليا إلى أن أذكر أن هذه الطرق مختلفة كل الأختلاف عن ما تعلمناه سابقا وما زال يتم تدريسة لصغارنا فى المؤسسات التعليمية بكافة أنواعها مما يثقل عليهم بالحفظ فيفرون من ذلك ويلجأ معظمهم لإستخدام الآلات الحاسبة مما يساعد على بلاء عقولهم عن التفكير فى العمليات الحسابية وبالتالى المساعدة على كسل عقولهم عن التفكير العلمى والسوى فى شتى أمور حياتهم مما يأدى ذلك لتخلف الأطفال فى الراسة لعدم استخدام عقولهم والتى تسببت الآلات الحاسبة فى توقف عقولهم وبلائها.
وأعتقد أنه قد بات جليا فهمكم للموضوع بدون الخوض وإفشاء أسرار هذه الإبتكارات الرياضية قبل ظهور كتابه فى الأسواق.
ويجب أن تعلم ياأخى ان ظهور العلم فى حد ذاته هو ابتغاء مرضاة الله ولا حضرتك شايف أننى أنشر هذه الطرق على الإنترنت لتعم الفائدة على الجميع دون مراعاة تسديد الديون الناتجة عن الوصول لهذا الإبتكار وغيرة فماذا تفعل لو كونت مكانى وأتمنى أن أرى ردك من فضلك.
ومن يرغب فى الأستفسار عن طريقة شراء الكتاب يتفضل بأسألته على أميلى الخاص الموجود على موقعى مع أرقام التليفونات وأنا تحت أمر كل العرب من أصغر طفل إلى أكبر شيخ.
وأتمنى من سعادتكم التكرم بتشريفي بزيارة موقعي الرسمي باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية المسمى
بيت الاختراعات
لقراءة المزيد عن اختراعاتي الحاصلة على براءة الاختراع وللقرائه عنى والإطلاع عن ما نشرته الصحف والمجلات الرسمية والأهلية وكذلك ما نشر عن اختراعاتى فى الإنترنت.
مع تمنياتى لأمتنا العربية بالتقدم والنهوض على أيد أبناؤها النابهين
أخوكم فى الله والعروبة
_المهندس المخترع المصرى / شحات سعيد أبو ذكرى_​





​ 
​


----------



## femto_egy (19 أغسطس 2006)

أخى العزيز الذى أفخر به، إنما كان غرضى أن أذكرك أن تخلص العمل لوجه الله تعالى حتى تحصل على ثوابى الدنيا والآخرة وأحمد الله أن رأيتك هكذا كما هو واضح من رسالتك.
وأعلم تماما أنه من المؤكد أنك قمت بنفقات كبيرة جدا لتخرج لنا هذه الأفكار التى تسعى كما تفضلت بالذكر الى العودة الى استخدام العقل بشكل أكبر ولهذا نتائج كبيرة نفسيا وبدنيا. 
رزقك الله ووفقك وأسأله سبحانه أن يحيط أعمالك بالخير الكثير.


----------



## دلير عبيد (20 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله بك ونتمنى لك العمر المزيد


----------



## حمدى أبو ذكرى (21 أغسطس 2006)

ZAHER قال:


> اخواني الكرام
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> ارى انكم تبالغون بالدعاء باكثر من الازم لان اخوكم لم يبتكر وهو يقصد قربة الله
> لو كان للله لكان مطلق بعيد عن مقابل الثمن والدليل رد الاخ الى الاخ زياد
> نعم نشكره على الفات نظرنا للكتاب وشكرا لكم جميعا


 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 






الأخ الفاضل / ZAHER

أشكرك على ردك مهما كان وكذلك على شدة اهتمامك البالغ بالابتكار الجديد لإجراء جميع الحسابات الرياضية من جمع وطرح وضرب وقسمة والمراجعة عليهم وذلك على أصابع اليدين أسرع من الآلات الحاسبة وبدونها وأتمنى أن تقرأ حضرتك نفس ردى على الأخ الفاضل femto_egy على أعتبارة هو نفسة الرد على حضرتك وشكرا لك
وإن شاء الله نكون عند حسن ظنكم ويستفيد كل البشر على وجه الأرض وأولهم العرب أصحاب هذا الإبتكار المعذرة وأتمنى أن تكون عونا لنا وليس علينا مع تمنياتى بالتقدم والنهوض بأمتنا العربية على أيد أبنائها النابهين
أخوكم فى الله والعروبة 
_المهندس المخترع المصرى / شحات سعيد أبو ذكرى _





​


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (21 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الر حيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

في الحقيقة هذا الموضوع جميل ويفرح بأن هناك مبتكرين عرب ... ولكن أخي الكريم لاحظت أن جميع مشاركاتك إن لم تكن الأغلبية هي مجرد مشاركات دعائية .. أي أنها لمجرد العلم بالشيء بأن هناك مبتكرا ابتكر كذا وكذا .....

ولكن أين الفائدة ؟؟

أعتقد أنه يكفي كتابة اسم الموقع في مشاركة واحدة وإذا أحب العضو زيارة الموقع فلا بأس ... نحن لا نمنع الفائدة عن أحد ... ولكن ما قمت به هو نشر اسم أكثر من اختراع أو ابتكار في أكثر من موضوع وكــــــــــل هذا يجده المتصفح إذا دخل إلى الموقع . 

هنا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب نرحب بكل عضو يسعى لفائدة إخوانه أو حتى هو يسعى لكسب معلومة أو السؤال والبحث عن شيء يود معرفته ... ولكننا - وهذا من سياسة الملتقى - لا نجيز مشاركات دعائية أو ترويجية لأن هذا لن يخدم في النهاية إلا شخص واحد وهو كاتب الموضوع الدعائي ... كما أن الملتقى يمنع كتابة أرقام الهواتف أو البــــــــريد الإلكترونــــــــي للتواصل الفردي ... الفائدة هي للجميع وليست محصورة لشخص أو شخصين ... إذا كان هناك من أمر مهم بين عضوين فيمكنهم التواصل عبر الرسائل الخاصة .

هذا الكلام أخي الكريم فقط من باب أن ألفت انتباهكم لأمر مهم تشدد عليه إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب .

أرحب بك مرة أخرى واعذرني فهذا هو أحد واجباتي كمشرف ... وننتظر منك مواضيع تشاركنا بها وتفيدنا بالتفاصيل وليس بالعناوين .

أمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيــــــــق والنجاح


----------



## إسلام (21 أغسطس 2006)

احسنت أخي أبو عمر.... لقد لا حظت أنها مجرد مشاركات دعائية، و لو كانت غير ذلك لوضوع طريقته فور عمل الموضوع...


----------



## Eng-Maher (21 أغسطس 2006)

اخى المهندس المحترم انا ليس بعدو نجاح لك ولكن اخى العزيز انت كويس وناجح لنفسك واثبات ذلك لنفسك ايضا ..اذهب لمواقع المجلات العلمية الشهيرة ل Usa او كندا ..وضع افكارك وابحاثك هناك فأن كنت فعلا تمام فقد انفتحت لك ابواب ملهاش عدد ...وارجوا التوفيق لك.


----------



## حمدى أبو ذكرى (22 أغسطس 2006)

أبـو عمـــر قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الر حيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...


 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 






الأخ الفاضل / أبـو عمـــر

أشكرك على ردكم وتعقيبكم ولفت نظرى لوضع رابط موقعى الذى يحتوى الجديد فى كافة اختراعاتى التى تحصل حديثا على براءة اختراع نهائية ولم أكن قد تمكنت من نشرها على متن أى منتدى وغير ذلك الكثير ...... وكذلك على أرقام تليفوناتى وهذا مخالف أيضا لقوانين المنتدى ولحضرتكم الحق فى هذا وسوف أعمل على تلاشى ذلك مستقبلا وأولهم هذا الرد إذا منحنى الله الصبر والمصابرة على تحمل هجوم اخوانى العرب على اختراعاتى العربية الأصل ودعوتى أو بمعنى أدق طردى من النشر إلى المجلات الأجنبية كما ذكر الأخ الفاضل Eng-Maher حيث أن بيوت الأمريكان والغرب فى هذا الزمان أصبحوا أحن علينا من بيوت أهلنا العرب الذي يطردونا منها بحجة أننا لم نبلغ قدر من الشهره ولسنا إدسون حتى توصف أعمالنا بأنها اختراعات ويجب التقليل منها قدر الإمكان لأننا لايمكننا أن نرتقى مطلقا إلى مستوى من يطلق عليهم فى الغرب مخترعين. 
أما عن قول سعادتكم ( ولكننا - وهذا من سياسة الملتقى - لا نجيز مشاركات دعائية أو ترويجية) فهل النشر فى قسم الميكانيكا بين مهندسين الميكانيكا وهم أكثر من يهمهم أمر هذه الإختراعات ويزيدهم فخرا بكونها عن اختراع عربى مسلم فى مجال السيارات يعتبر دعاية ترويجية بحجة أننى لم أنشر أسرار اختراعى على الجميع حتى يستفيد منه الجميع وفقد كل حقوقى قبل ترسيخها متناسيين ان هذه اختراعات ولها أسرارها وعلى العموم فجميع الإختراعات العالمية سواء كانت فى مرحلة قبل التصنيع أو بعده أى كمنتج ظهر فعلا بالأسواق فعدما يكتب عنه فلا يذكر شيئ مطلقا عن أسرار اختراعة وأكبر دليل على ذلك الموقع الذى أحضره لى السيد الفاضل الأخ المهندس Eng-Maher ليثبت لى أن اختراعى ليس له قيمة لأنة تم اختراعة من قبل من شركة جوديير ولو أطلعتم عليه لم تجدوا فيه أى شيئ من أسرارة الفنية سوى فوائدة وأنا أُطَالب حتى أنشر أن افشى جميع اسرار اختراعى ليستفيد الجميع والأخ الفاضل أيضا يصف اختراع جوديير بأنه اختراع لأنها هى جوديير ورغم تفوق اختراعى عنه فيرى أنه لايرقى ولا يستحق أن يوصف كأختراع وما أدرى لماذا كل هذا التعسف...... ربما شيئ فى نفس يعقوب
مع تمنياتى بالتقدم والنهوض بأمتنا العربية على أيد أبنائها النابهيننننننن
أخوكم فى الله والعروبة 
_المهندس المخترع المصرى / شحات سعيد أبو ذكرى _

​


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 أغسطس 2006)

يا عم انا اسف جدا جدا جدا انت فعلا فخر للامة العربية كلها ولكن النصيحة اليك اخذت كذم فيك والله انا ما اقصد ذلك ..وحاولت ان اصنع معك حسنة يمكن تشكرنى عليها.///.. ومن الاخر علشان احنا شعب مش بنصدق تفوقنا وان الغرب او اى ناس تانية احسن منا... علشان كدة انا جبتلك من الاخر اثبت فى الخارج ترجع الى مصر وتأخذ اوسمة هذة يا عزيزى الحقيقة المؤلمة والسيناريو بتعنا ولو انت غيرتة فأشكرك بشدة لانك ستكون اول من غير ذلك وتعطنى امل لى ايضا كى اعرض اختراعاتى وتشجعنى .والسلام ختام وادعو المولى عز وجل ان تحصل على مرادك ...ومرة ثانية انت صح ما تخاف من منتدى ولا من الذى له شيئ فى نفس يعقوب ولا من العالم كلة . عزيزى لقد قتلوا العالم جاليليو وهو الذى قال ان الارض كروية .... مع انة لاخر وقت اثبتت نظريتة انة صح ..


----------



## R.A.K (22 أغسطس 2006)

كتر الله خيرك


----------



## nardeen (23 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا اخى على الموضوع


----------



## ahmed morshidy (23 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا 

فعلا موضوع شيق وكم أنا مشتقاق لمعفة هذا الابتكار العظيم
لما تسببه عملية الحساب لى من تعب

والله المستعان
:12: :14: :15:


----------



## MOSTAFA88STAR (27 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الأخ الفاضل المهندس / زياد تامر متولى 

أولا أشكرك على تشريفى والرد والتعقيب وعلى إهتمامك البالغ بإبتكاراتى لطرق رياضية تمكن أى شخص من أجراء جميع العمليات الحسابية من جمع وطرح وضرب وقسمة والمراجعة عليهم وذلك على عقل وأصابع اليدين فقط أسرع من الآلات الحاسبة وبدونها ودون الإعتماد على الحفظ اى دون الإعتماد على الذاكرة أو درجة الذكاء أوحتى كون المستخدم لها بصير أو أعمى أو طفل أو رجل كبير أتم تعليمة أو ليس متعلم بالمرة بل يعرف قراءة الأرقام فقط 
وعلى ذلك ياأخى أنا لا أخالفك الرأى فى أنه لابد من طرح بعض الأمثلة لتوضيح كيف يتم هذا السحر الذى لا يصدقة معظم العقول وخصوصا الفاذين منهم ولكن ياصديقى يجب أن تراعى أن هذا إبتكار جديد تقريبا وأنت تعلم حجم المجهودات والوقت والإنفاقات حتى تم التوصل لهذه الإبتكارات ولهذا ليس من السهوله أن نعرض كل ذلك ببساطة وعلى الإنترنت قبل أن يتم طباعة ونشر الكتاب حتى لا يضيع تعب سنوات فى دقائق معدودة ولا يسعنى حاليا إلى أن أذكر أن هذه الطرق مختلفة كل الأختلاف عن ما تعلمناه سابقا وبالنسبه لهذا الإبتكار ليس أسم براق ملفت للنظر فحسب ولكنه بالفعل هو أبتكار جميل وسهل فى تعليمه وتعلمه وأستخدامة . بكل بساطة يمكن لأى شخص ممن أمضى مايقرب من ثلاث سنوات فى حفظ جداول الضرب من سطر 1×1 إلى سطر 10×10 أو ممن لم يحفظ جداول الضرب على الإطلاق أو ممن حفظها وينساها عادتا لضعف ذاكرته أو لأسباب أخرى أن يتمكنوا من أجراء عمليات ضرب من سطر 1×1 إلى سطر 99×99 وذلك بعد تعلمة لهذه الإبتكارات الجديدة فى زمن لا يتعدى زمن شرب فنجان القهوة أو زمن قرائة كتاب إحتراف الحسابات على أصابع اليدين أسرع من الآلات الحاسبة وبدونها حتى يتمكن من إجراء عمليات الضرب الكبيرة جدا والتى تعجز شاشات الآلات الحاسبة عن أظهارها نظرا لكبر أعدادها عن حجم وعدد أرقام الشاشات بها. 
كل المطلوب من أى شخص سواء صغير أو كبير مهما أختلفت درجة ذكاؤه عندما يرغب فى أجراء أى عملية ضرب مثلا أن يرفع يديه أمام وجهه فيقرأ عليها مباشرتا ناتج عملية الضرب التى يريدها وذلك بعد تعلمة لكيفية تقسيم أصابع يديه بطريقة تناسب مسألة الضرب التى يريدها. 
وأعتقد أنه قد بات جليا فهمكم للموضوع بدون الخوض وإفشاء أسرار هذه الإبتكارات الرياضية قبل ظهور كتابه فى الأسواق. 
ومن يرغب فى الأستفسار عن طريقة شراء الكتاب يتفضل بأسألته على أميلى الخاص وأنا تحت أمر كل العرب من أصغر طفل إلى أكبر شيخ. 
أخوكم فى الله والعروبة 
المهندس المخترع المصرى / شحات سعيد أبو ذكرى


----------



## Bioengineer (27 أغسطس 2006)

زرت موقعك واتمنى ان تنجح جميع اختراعاتك وتلقى الدعم الطلوب

بالفعل انها اختراعات نفخر بها كون مخترعها عربي.

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق.


----------



## باسل حلب (28 أغسطس 2006)

أعتقد أنني قرأت أنه في اليابان يعلمون الأطفال طرق لإجراء الحسابات ذات الأرقام المتعددة بطرق مبسطة وسريعة منها المحساب واصابع اليد وأظن أن (حسب ماقرأت) العملية تعتمد على تحويل الأرقام العشرية إلى نظام البينري لا أعرف ولكن طريقتك مشابهة 
وشكرا لك على مجهودك ونفع بك أمتك


----------



## حمدى أبو ذكرى (28 أغسطس 2006)

eng.mamstar قال:


> أعتقد أنني قرأت أنه في اليابان يعلمون الأطفال طرق لإجراء الحسابات ذات الأرقام المتعددة بطرق مبسطة وسريعة منها المحساب واصابع اليد وأظن أن (حسب ماقرأت) العملية تعتمد على تحويل الأرقام العشرية إلى نظام البينري لا أعرف ولكن طريقتك مشابهة
> وشكرا لك على مجهودك ونفع بك أمتك


 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 






الأخ الفاضل / eng.mamstar

أشكرك على ردك وكذلك على شدة اهتمامك البالغ بالابتكار الجديد لإجراء جميع الحسابات الرياضية من جمع وطرح وضرب وقسمة والمراجعة عليهم وذلك على أصابع اليدين أسرع من الآلات الحاسبة وبدونها وأحب ياأخى أن أقول لحضرتك هل بنيت حكمك على تشابة طريقتى بطريقة البرنامج الماليزى للحساب لمجرد ذكر كلمة أصابع دون معرفة من قبل حضرتك لأسرار تلك الطريقتين الماليزية والمصرية العربية والتى ولابد فى يوم من الأيام يكون هناك مواجهه بينهم لإثبات أيهم أقوى وأنفع على مدار الوقت رغم أنهم لا يتمكنوا من تعليم غير الأطفال حتى سن 12 سنة أما الطرق الرياضية المصرية العربية يحتاجها كل الأعمار والتخصصات مهما تفاوتت درجات التعليم بينهم
وإن شاء الله نكون عند حسن ظنكم ويستفيد كل البشر على وجه الأرض وأولهم العرب أصحاب هذا الإبتكار المعذرة وأتمنى أن تكون عونا لنا وليس علينا 
مع تمنياتى بالتقدم والنهوض بأمتنا العربية على أيد أبنائها النابهين
أخوكم فى الله والعروبة 
_المهندس المخترع المصرى / شحات سعيد أبو ذكرى _





​


----------



## باسل حلب (28 أغسطس 2006)

أخي المخترع المحترم أرجو أن لا يضيق صدرك من تعليقاتنا فما نعرفه عن أختراعك ماهو إلا بقدر ماقدمته في هذا المنتدى وعلى هذا الأساس نبني كلامنا ومقارنتي بالطريقة اليابانية (وليست الماليزية)ماهي إلا سؤال حول إن كان هناك تشابه فقط وبنية حسنة وفخر أن هناك من أبناء أمتي من يخترع فكن طويل البال وحسن الظن مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد عبد الفتاح ب (29 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
جهد مشكور يا أخى, و لكن أين الكتاب ؟ و متى سينزل الأسواق ؟ لعل المانع خير


----------



## حمدى أبو ذكرى (29 أغسطس 2006)

eng.mamstar قال:


> أخي المخترع المحترم أرجو أن لا يضيق صدرك من تعليقاتنا فما نعرفه عن أختراعك ماهو إلا بقدر ماقدمته في هذا المنتدى وعلى هذا الأساس نبني كلامنا ومقارنتي بالطريقة اليابانية (وليست الماليزية)ماهي إلا سؤال حول إن كان هناك تشابه فقط وبنية حسنة وفخر أن هناك من أبناء أمتي من يخترع فكن طويل البال وحسن الظن مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 







الأخ الفاضل / eng.mamstar

أخى العزيز أنا لا يضيق صدرى من النفاش أو حتى النقد الهادف البناء المبنى على دوافع واثباتات علمية أما الهدم لمجرد التشابة فى الألفاظ أو الأشكال أو لكون الإبتكار عربى والبعض منا مازال متشبع بما غرسة الغرب فينا بأننا مازلنا سوقا رائجا لمنتجاته وهم دائما اصحاب الإختراعات والإبتكارات ونحن سوف نظل لهم تابعين
ويجب أن تعلم حضرتك أن هذه الابتكارات الرياضية المصرية العربية تم التوصل لها وبنائها وتجربتها فى سنوات عديدة وليست وليدة يوم وليلة فلم نقبل هدمها بجرة قلم وبكل سهولة دون الدفاع عنها واظهار كفائتها وتفوقها على سابقتها القادمة من الغرب وسوف يأتى الوقت لنزول حلبة السباق والتحدى بين الإبتكارات العربية وسابقها من الإبتكارات الغربية
أما بخصوص الخلاف على كون ما شاهدته حضرتك من طرق تقول أنها يابانية وليست ماليزية وبنيت عليه مقارنتك أحب أن أوضح بتفصيل عن هذا الموضوع عن دراسة فعليه سابقة له من قبلى وهو أنها عباره عن ابتكارات ماليزية الأصل وتسمى مشروع الوها للحساب الذهنى للأطفال فقط من سن 5 سنوات وحتى 12 سنة فقط وتستخدم العداد الصينى بصفة أساسية مع بعض الأصابع ولكنها لا تستغنى عن حفظ جداول الضرب أيضا وتطبق حاليا فى بعض الدول مثل ماليزيا واليابان وكندا وبعض الدول العربية مثل الإمارات والسعودية وأخيرا مصر, وهذا على عكس الابتكارات المصرية العربية التى تفيد كل البشر من سن 5 أو 6 سنوات إلى 60 سنة فأعلى والكل يجد فيها ضلته وتستخدم هذه الطرق فى تنشيط الذاكرة البشرية وعدم* الإهدار السافر للطاقة العقلية البشرية فى الحفظ فقط واستغلال العقل البشري الجبار, فى وظيفته الأساسية للتفكير والتحليل و الاستنباط وتنمية المهارات التخيلية عن مستخدميها*
وإن شاء الله نكون عند حسن ظنكم ويستفيد كل البشر على وجه الأرض وأولهم العرب أصحاب هذا الإبتكار المعذرة وأتمنى أن تكون عونا لنا وليس علينا 
مع تمنياتى بالتقدم والنهوض بأمتنا العربية على أيد أبنائها النابهين
أخوكم فى الله والعروبة 
_المهندس المخترع المصرى / شحات سعيد أبو ذكرى _






​


----------



## أحمد داود (29 أغسطس 2006)

اتمنى ان الموضوع ميكونش مجرد دعايه للكتاب او حتى للمهندس


----------



## captainpower (29 أغسطس 2006)

الى الأمام دائما
ياريت نعرف متى واين نحصل على الكتابلانه مهم فعلا
وفقكم الله


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (30 أغسطس 2006)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## سامى محمد الحسن (31 أغسطس 2006)

lمشكور جدا ...جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## amirhelmy (31 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا وجاري التعلم


----------



## عبد الجبار (31 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## femto_egy (31 أغسطس 2006)

كلى رغبة فى معرفة متى سوف تقوم بنشر الكتاب يا أخى
وادعو الله بأن يوفق جميع المسلمين


----------



## eng_eslam (2 سبتمبر 2006)

شكر ا ياخى ولكن ارى ان الالة الحاسبة ستظل فعاليتها موجودة اكثر


----------



## حمدى أبو ذكرى (3 سبتمبر 2006)

weldit قال:


> يعطيك العافية وبارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه وفضله





weldit قال:


> لقد لفت انتباهي العنوان ولاكني لا ارى توضيحا عن الكيفية انما دعاية للكتاب فقط
> 
> ارجو الا تبخل علينا بامثلة بسيطة تدعم كلامك وتحفزنا لشراء الكتاب​
> تحياتي​


 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




​ 
الأخ الفاضل / weldit​ 
أشكرك على تعقيبك ودعائك وشدة اهتمامك البالغ لابتكار الطرق الرياضية الجديده لإجراء جميع الحسابات الرياضية من جمع وطرح وضرب وقسمة والمراجعة عليهم وذلك على أصابع اليدين وأكرر على أصابع اليدين فقط فقط فقط..... وأسرع من الآلات الحاسبة وبدونها​

وأما بالنسبة لرغبتك واصرارك فى معرفة مثال فنزولا على رغبتكم وأحتراما لكافة الأخوة الأفاضل الزملاء المهندسين والمتلهفين لمعرفة أى بيانات عن هذه الطرق الرياضية سوف أعرض على سعادتكم ولأول مرة فى أى منتدى على الإنترنت صورة توضيحيه لحل مثال لعملية ضرب على الأصابع من واقع صفحات الكتاب الذى يحتوى على مايربوا من 200 صورة توضيحية مثلها فى الجمع والطرح والضرب والمراجعة 





وأسمح لى بعد ذلك أن أعتذر فى الوقت الحالى عن الشرح لذلك حيث أن ذلك يعتبر أفشاء لسرية هذه الإبتكارات قبل ظهور هذا المرجع الرياضى
وللعلم يجب أن تعلم أن أى مسألة ضرب يمكن أن تضع حلها بعد تعلمك للطرق الجديدة المبتكرة فى أقل من دقيقة بمجرد رفع يديك أمام وجهك بتقسيمات معينة ويكفى شرح مثال أو أكثر بقليل لإتقان طريقة حسابات الضرب مهما بلغت ووضع ناتج الحل مباشرتا دون أى تعقيدات ودون الدخول فى حسابات جانبية مجهدة ودون أن تستعين بأى حفظ سابق لجداول الضرب او حفظ طرق معقدة
وسوف يُبهر من يتعلم هذه الطرق ويعرف أسرارها ويقول سبحان الله خلق لنا الآلة الحاسبة فى أيدينا قبل أن تُخلق وتُكتشف الحسابات نفسها وإنشاء الله عن قريب سوف أبدأ فى شرح بعض الطرق بطريقة متزامنة مع نشر الكتاب الورقي على مستوى الدول العربية إنشاء الله والتأخر فى ذلك لأسباب الحفاظ على سرية الإبتكار وبعض الإجرائات الإقتصادية وكذلك العثور على المثتثمرين فى جميع الدول العربية لنشر وتوزيع الكتاب فى جميع الدول العربية فى وقت واحد فأرجوا المعذرة 
مع تمنياتى لأمتنا العربية بالتقدم والنهوض على أيد أبناؤها النابهين 
أخوكم فى الله والعروبة 
_المهندس المخترع المصرى / شحات سعيد أبو ذكرى _​








​


----------



## حمدى أبو ذكرى (10 سبتمبر 2006)

eng_eslam قال:


> شكر ا ياخى ولكن ارى ان الالة الحاسبة ستظل فعاليتها موجودة اكثر



[align=center]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





الأخ الفاضل / eng_eslam

أشكرك على تعقيبك وأنا لا أخالفك رأيك ولم أتحدى بإبتكاراتى الألات الحاسبة ولكن إبتكاراتى الرياضية تعتبر بمثابة دعوة للجميع لتنشيط الذاكرة البشرية وعدم الإهدار السافر للطاقة العقلية البشرية فى الحفظ فقط واستغلال العقل البشري الجبار, فى وظيفته الأساسية للتفكير والتحليل و الاستنباط. 
وإن شاء الله نكون عند حسن ظنكم ويستفيد كل البشر على وجه الأرض وأولهم العرب أصحاب هذا الإبتكار 
مع تمنياتى بالتقدم والنهوض بأمتنا العربية على أيد أبنائها النابهين
أخوكم فى الله والعروبة 
_المهندس المخترع المصرى / شحات سعيد أبو ذكرى _





[/align]


----------



## humaid (10 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 

بارك الله فيك وزادنا الله من أمثالك. عندي طلب صغير من حضرتكم وذلك بتوفير بعض الطرق أو الأمثله العملية في عملية الجمع والضرب والقسمة التي تكلمت عنها فضلا عن عملية التسويق لكتابك الشبه مجهول من حيث الأمثلة.

شكرا:86: 

طلب صغير : نتمنى أن يكون سعر الكتاب أرخص من سعر الآله الحاسبة (عمل إنساني للأطفال العرب):81:


----------



## GAMAELGIN (10 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو الادلال عن مكان بيع الكتاب 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس مؤمن (10 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم,
بارك الله في الأخ المصري على هذا الموضوع لكن إسمح لي بتعليقين :

أولاً, في إعتقادي بأن هذا ليس بإختراع فموضوع الحساب الذهني قديم و ليس بجديد, و يحضرني هنا برنامج تلفزيوني عربي كان يعرض على الفضائيات يتسابق فيه بعض الشباب العرب بعمل حسابات معقدة جداً خلال ثوان معدودة, و هنالك العديد من الكتب الأجنبية و المواقع عال انترنت المختصة في هذا الموضوع. فمثلاً الموقع التالي يحتوى على مئات الطرق للحساب الذهني يستطيع أن يستفيد منه الأعضاء: 
http://mathforum.org/k12/mathtips/sq2digit1.html


ثانياً, الهدف من هذا الملتقى هو إيصال المعلومة للجميع و ليس الدعاية و الإعلان.

و في النهاية كلي أمل برحابة صدر الأخ العزيز, و عمل شرح كامل لبعض طرق الحساب الذهني للإفادة.

و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## حمدى أبو ذكرى (10 سبتمبر 2006)

مهندس مؤمن;224381 قال:


> السلام عليكم,
> بارك الله في الأخ المصري على هذا الموضوع لكن إسمح لي بتعليقين :
> 
> أولاً, في إعتقادي بأن هذا ليس بإختراع فموضوع الحساب الذهني قديم و ليس بجديد, و يحضرني هنا برنامج تلفزيوني عربي كان يعرض على الفضائيات يتسابق فيه بعض الشباب العرب بعمل حسابات معقدة جداً خلال ثوان معدودة, و هنالك العديد من الكتب الأجنبية و المواقع عال انترنت المختصة في هذا الموضوع. فمثلاً الموقع التالي يحتوى على مئات الطرق للحساب الذهني يستطيع أن يستفيد منه الأعضاء:
> ...




[align=center]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





الأخ الفاضل المهندس / مؤمن

أشكرك على تعليقاتك الظريفة وكذلك على اللينك الأجنبى لموقع الحسابات الذهنية الذى أرفقته حضرتك فأنا لم أشاهدة من قبل وبالفعل هو شيء جميل ويمكن أن يستفيد منه الأخوة المهندسين ممن لديه ذاكرة قوية تتسع لحفظ طريقة لكل رقم يراد تربيعة أو ضربة ومن الأولى بدل ذلك هو حفظ ناتج هذه الضربيات أسهل من حفظ طريقة لكل رقم حيث لا يمكنهم بهذه الطرق الإستغناء مطلقا عن حفظ جداول الضرب وهذا على خلاف ابتكاراتى لهذه الطرق التى تمكن من إجراء جميع الحسابات الرياضية من جمع وطرح وضرب وقسمة والمراجعة عليهم وذلك على أصابع اليدين أسرع من الآلات الحاسبة وبدونها وكذلك دون الحاجة مطلقا لحفظ أى شيء فى جداول الضرب أو أى ثوابت أو إضافات لإجراء أى نوع من العمليات الحسابية على الأصابع وذهنيا كما بشكل الصورة المرفقةلإحدى الأمثلة من واقع الكتاب بالرد على الأخ الفاضل weldit والتى تمن علينا بإطلاق لفظ ابتكار عليها وعموما الأيام كفيلة بأن تغير رأيك فى المستقبل عندما ترى أصابعك أنت تتحرك بإبتكاراتى هذه لتعطيك مالا تتخيلة من حسابات فى الجمع أو الطرح أو الضرب أو المراجعة على جميع العمليات الحسابية حتى التى تجرى على الآلات الحاسبة وأسرع منها بعون الله.
أما بخصوص تعليقك الثانى فلو حضرتك تتبعت ردودى على بعض أخوتى المهندسين لوجت إجابات شافية وكافية لأن ذلك ليس بإعلان كما تفضلت على قدر ما هو تنويه عن وجود ابتكار عربى مسلم يفوق بعون الله ما أونجز من قَبل من قِبل الغرب حيث يوجد العديد من المحاولات المستمرة فى هذا الصدد من قديم الأزل ولا تزال الرياضيات بها الكثير الكثير للكشف والتطوير على أيد النابهين مما حباهم الله بأفضالة فى الكشف والتطوير.
وفى النهاية وبعون الله تعالى سوف أقوم بشرح بعض الطرق لكيفية إجراء بعض الأمثلة ولكننى ارجأ ذلك لوقت يتزامن مع بداية ظهور هذا المرجع على المستوى العام وهذا نظرا للحفاظ على جدواه الإقتصادية
وشكرا لك ولمن يقرأ بعدك على رحابة صدركم للنقاش الجاد وأسف كل الأسف على طول الرد
وإن شاء الله نكون عند حسن ظنكم ويستفيد كل البشر على وجه الأرض وأولهم العرب أصحاب هذا الإبتكار المعذرة وأتمنى أن تكون عونا لنا وليس علينا
مع تمنياتى بالتقدم والنهوض بأمتنا العربية على أيد أبنائها النابهين
أخوكم فى الله والعروبة 
_المهندس المخترع المصرى / شحات سعيد أبو ذكرى _





[/align]


----------



## باسل حلب (10 سبتمبر 2006)

بصراحة أظن أن هناك منتديات للدعاية والأعلان يمكن للأخ المخترع أن يمارس فيها دعايته عن أختراعه السري متمنيا له التوفيق(ويمكن أن يكسب منها فلوس قدر مايشاء) فحسب مالاحظت من جميع ردوده ماهي إلا دعاية فقط ولم نستفيد بمعلومة واحدة عن أختراعه طبعا دون التشكيك ومع الأحترام الكامل والتقدير له ولاختراعه المفيد ولكن هذا المنتدى للفائدة وتبادل المعلومات دون مقابل مادي وأنا مقتنع أنه يستحق نتيجة لتعبه مقابل مادي ولكن ليس بهذا المنتدى المخصص لتبادل المعلومات والخبرات


----------



## عمرو قنديل (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*the fear*

الخوف مايكونش على قد المستوى


----------



## حمدى أبو ذكرى (11 سبتمبر 2006)

عمرو قنديل قال:


> الخوف مايكونش على قد المستوى



[align=center]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





الأخ الفاضل المهندس / عمرو قنديل

أشكرك على تعقيبك ولاتخاف من أى شيء مطلقا إلا من الله عز وجل وهذه الابتكارات الرياضية ليست كبناء الهرم ولكنها شيء ضئيل فهى فقط لتبسيط اجراء حسابات الجمع والطرح والضرب والقسمة على أصابع يديك العشرة وعقلهم وكذلك كيفية المراجعة على كافة الحسابات بمجرد النظر وحتى التى تجريها على الآلات الحاسبة, دون الحاجة للحفظ أو الإستعانة بأى شيء مطلقا سوى معرفتك كيف تعد الأرقام من 1.......إلى ......... 10 هذا كل ماهو مطلوب منك وتعتمد سرعتك فى إجراء الحسابات بهذه الطرق على كثرة التدريب حتى تصل بسرعة حساباتك بواسطتها إلى أسرع من الآلات الحاسبة ولقد أثبتت جامعة كان الفرنسية أن تعلم أى شخص لأى شيء جديد يحتاج إلى 1% من الذكاء و 99% تدريب ومثابرة 
وإن شاء الله نكون عند حسن ظنكم ويستفيد كل البشر على وجه الأرض وأولهم العرب أصحاب هذا الإبتكار
مع تمنياتى بالتقدم والنهوض بأمتنا العربية على أيد أبنائها النابهين
أخوكم فى الله والعروبة 
_المهندس المخترع المصرى / شحات سعيد أبو ذكرى _


[/align]


----------



## رحال حول العالم (12 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك و اكثر من امثالك


----------



## مهندس مؤمن (12 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخ حمدي ...
أشكرك على رحابة صدرك و مع تمنياتي لك بالمزيد من الابتكار و النجاح.

و وفقك الله الى كل خير


----------



## code_4_me (12 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يوفقك الله الي ما فيه الخير للامه الاسلاميه والعربيه
ونعتبرك مثل اعلي لكل مهندس ومبتكر عربي
واكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## المهندس الرحال (12 سبتمبر 2006)

الشكر الجزيل لكل العاملين العرب


----------



## المهندسHD (14 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.
أما بعد,,,,
يعجز اللسان عن التعبير و القول و لكن أقل شيء يقال في حق هذا الشخص الرائع جزاك الله خيراَ و بارك الله فيك و زاد الله من أمثلك في خدمة الإسلام و المسلمين و العرب , و وفق الله إلى ما يحب و يرضى .(أمين).
المهندسHD


----------



## hamza.abo3rb (15 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على سيد الخلق محمد ابن عبد الله 
الحمد لله حمدا حمدا والشكر له تعبدا ورقا 
الحمد لله الذي هدانا وماكنا لنهتدي لولا ان هدانا الله 

لدي تعليق بسيط بالنسبة لحقوق الاختراع 
بما ان للشخص هدف يسمه به نحو خدمة الانسانية فلن يبالي بحقوق الاختراع ونحن كمسلمون لا نبحن عن شيء ليخلد ذكرانا في دنيا فانية ، فهدفنا جنات الخلد ونعيمها وبما وعدنا الله في الاخرة ،

واذكر حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم انما الاعمال بالنيات وانما لكل إمرء ما نوى ،
وأيضا حديث الهجرة - من كانت هجرته لدنيا يصيبها او امرأة ينكحها فهجرته إلى ما هاجر إليه ، 
ومن كانت هجرته إلى الله ورسوله فهجرته إلى الله ورسوله . 
اوكما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام.
فاجعل نيتك فائدة المسلمين لا تخليدا لذكراك بحثا عن شهرة ومال.
وكلنا يعلم ان المسلمون هم من وضع اسس العلم جميعها من طب وفلك وحساب ورياضيات فجازاهم الله خيرا لكن هذا تاريخ مضى لا فائدة منه بل الاعجب ان اختراعات المسلمين نسبت لغيرهم -- فماللذي استفادوه من تسمية الاختراع .

وأخيرا قبل ما يقارب من 15 سنة كان إبن خالتي وهو الان يعمل في وزارة الخارجية كان كما يدعي انه يستطيع ان يقوم بالعمليات الحسابية بواسطة يديه ضرب وطرح وغيرها ، حقيقة اصابني فضول كبير لمعرفة الطريقة . لكن أخبرني انه نسيها او فقدها وقال لي الالة الحاسبة أفضل. فهو مثال لشخص يعرف طريقة وان كانت فردية خاصة به تركها وعاد للآلة إيمانا منه بانه لا غنى عن استخدام الآلة الحاسبة . 

عموما طريقة جديدة للحساب ليست اختراعا انما شيء مبتدع ولا يحق ان يقول احد انها اختراع 
بل انا منذ كنت في الخامسة من عمري كنت اجمع الاعداد باصابع يدي . والحق يقال انها كانت مفيدة للنجاح في المراح الاولى لدراساتي . وكل ما تقدمت في العلم لم يعد هنالك متسع لانظر ليدي في الحساب وخصوصا في الجامعة فأنا خريج هندسة ميكانيكية انتاج . وفي هذا القسم سوف لن تكفيك الالة الحاسبة العادية بل تحتاج الى الات حسابية بها برامج معقدة تستطيع ان تساعد في الحل من لوغاريتمات و حسابات اسية وجذور . فمعادلاتها تربك بمجرد النظر اليه لتعقيدها .

اتمنى للاخ صاحب الابتكار التوفيق 
وان لا يصدق ما يقول بالنسبة لفائدها في حسابات الهندسة 

واعذرو على الإطالة واشكر الجميع 
والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## هبة محمود (15 سبتمبر 2006)

ما شاء الله على هذا الشخص العبقري الذي تفخر أمتنا بأمثاله
أتمنى أن يتم نشر هذا الكتاب قريبا
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## حمدى أبو ذكرى (15 سبتمبر 2006)

hamza.abo3rb قال:


> بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على سيد الخلق محمد ابن عبد الله
> الحمد لله حمدا حمدا والشكر له تعبدا ورقا
> الحمد لله الذي هدانا وماكنا لنهتدي لولا ان هدانا الله
> 
> ...



[align=center]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 






الأخ الفاضل / hamza.abo3rb

أشكرك على تعقيبك ومحاضرتك الدينية الجميلة أعتقد أننى أعلم وأعى ما تفضلت به حضرتك جيدا ولقد قمت بالرد على مثل تعقيبك الدينى على الأخ الفاضل الكريم / femto_egy 
ولو تفضلت حضرتك بمراجعته تجدة نفس الرد على حضرتكم حتى لا نكرر الكتابة كثيرا فى نفس النقطة ونحاول أن يكون نقاشنا علميا ومتجدد حيث أستفيد منكم وأصل معكم لإفادات علمية لى ولكم فأنا قصدة هذا المنتدى للنقاش العلمى وليس النقاش الدينى حيث أن معظم أعضاء ورواد هذا المنتدى من عمالقة العلوم الهندسية وهم من أفضل العقول فى التحاور العلمى وإن شاء الله نكون عند حسن ظنكم ويستفيد كل البشر على وجه الأرض وأولهم العرب أصحاب هذا الإبتكار المعذرة وأتمنى أن تكون عونا لنا وليس علينا 
أما بخصوص الجانب العلمى فى تعقيبكم وهو مايشرفنى ويسعدنى التحاور حولة أولا فى مسألة كون هذه الطرق اختراع أو ابتكار فأعتقد أننى لم أصفها بأنها اختراع ولكننى أرى انها ابتكار لطرق رياضية يمكن أى شخص بواسطتها تشكيل العقل والأصابع على كفى يدية لإجراء كافة العمليات الحسابية من جمع وطرح وضرب وقسمة وكذلك وهو الأهم طرق المراحعة التى يمكنك بها المراجعة على كافة العمليات الحسابية السابق ذكرها مهما بلغ كبرها سواء تمت على الأصابع او ذهنيا او على الالات الحاسبة وهذا بالجزء الأول الذى تم بعون الله وتوفيقة الإنتهاء من كتاب شرحة وتبسيطة وننتظر المستثمر الذى يضع يدة فى يدى لنخرجة للنور لتعم الفائدة على الجميع وأنا منهم.
أما فى الجز الثانى والذى مازلت أعما فيه ليلا ونهارا حتى أنتهى منه والذى يحتوى على تربيعات وتكعيبات أى رقم وكذلك الجذور التربيعية والتكعيبية وعلامات % واللوغارتمات وما سوف يمن به الله عليا فى أثناء ذلك من جديد وأنا أعمل جاهدا كى يتمكن كل شخصى أن يجرى هذه العمليات بنفسة ويمكن أن يكون أسرع منى فيها
أما بخصوص قريبك أو إبن خالتك كما تذكر يمكن أن يكون هو انسان موهوب وتوصل لبعض الطرق فعلا لأن الرياضيات مجال خصب ومفتوح ومازال به العديد من الثغرات التى يمكن أن ينفذ منها أصحاب البصائر النافذة للوصول لما يبهر الآخرين فتحياتى له وهذا لا يعنى أن ماتوصل هو إليه يكون هو ما توصلت أنا إليه فلا بد أن يكون هناك وجهات اختلاف كثيرةلأننا لم ننقل الموضوع عن بعض, ويجب أن تعلم أن توصل أى شخص لأى غبتكار ليس هو نهاية العالم ولم يفكر أى شخص آخر فى أحدث منه وأخيرا يجب أن تعلم ان هناك الكثير من الإحتهادات السابقة فى هذا المدمار ولكل منها طرقه المختلفة والمهم فى ذلك أى منهم الأسهل فى التعليم والتعلم والإستخدام وأكمل وأشمل للعديد من العمليات الحسابية 
أما عن ما سميته حضرتك أن الآلات الحاسبة لا بد منها لإجراء العمليات الهندسية المعقدة فأنا معك ولكن إلى حد ما فبهذه الطرق الرياضية ندعوا الجميع للتنشيط الذاكرة البشرية وعدم الإهدار السافر للطاقة العقلية البشرية فى الحفظ فقط واستغلال العقل البشري الجبار, فى وظيفته الأساسية للتفكير والتحليل و الاستنباط. 
حيث يدرب العقل على بداية التفكير والإبتكار فى شتى الأمور الأخرى
وأعذرنى لطول ردى على حضرتكم حيث أنه بجعبتى الكثير والكثير من المسائل العلمية التى يسعدنى النقاش فيها
مع تمنياتى بالتقدم والنهوض بأمتنا العربية على أيد أبنائها النابهيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن!
أخوكم فى الله والعروبة 
_المهندس المخترع المصرى / شحات سعيد أبو ذكرى _

[/align]


----------



## sandman (17 سبتمبر 2006)

شيء عظيم جدا


----------



## حمدى أبو ذكرى (23 أكتوبر 2006)

humaid قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> بارك الله فيك وزادنا الله من أمثالك. عندي طلب صغير من حضرتكم وذلك بتوفير بعض الطرق أو الأمثله العملية في عملية الجمع والضرب والقسمة التي تكلمت عنها فضلا عن عملية التسويق لكتابك الشبه مجهول من حيث الأمثلة.
> 
> ...





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





الأخ الفاضل / humaid

أشكرك على تعقيبك وترحيبك وشدة إهتمامك بالابتكار الجديد للطرق الرياضية لإجراء جميع الحسابات الرياضية من جمع وطرح وضرب وقسمة والمراجعة عليهم وذلك على أصابع اليدين وأكرر على أصابع اليدين فقط فقط فقط..... وأسرع من الآلات الحاسبة وبدونها ونزولا على رغبتك ورغبة معظم الأخوة المهندسين الأفاضل فى الحصول على بعض الأمثلة
فسوف أعرض على سعادتكم ولأول مرة فى أى منتدى على الإنترنت صورة توضيحيه لحل مثال لعملية ضرب على الأصابع من واقع صفحات الكتاب الذى يحتوى على 300 صفحة وحوالى من 200 صورة توضيحية فى الجمع والطرح والضرب والمراجعة وقد أرفقت لحضرتك إحدى صور عملية جمع على الأصابع تتم بالكامل على الأصابع فقط فى خلال 15 ثانية بعد التدريب علي هذه الإبتكارات الرياضية وكذلك صورة لعملية ضرب من العمليات المشروحة بهذا الكتاب










وأسمح لى بعد ذلك أن أعتذر فى الوقت الحالى عن الشرح لذلك حيث أن ذلك يعتبر أفشاء لسرية هذه الإبتكارات قبل ظهور هذا المرجع الرياضى
وللعلم يجب أن تعلم أن أى مسألة ضرب يمكن أن تضع حلها بعد تعلمك للطرق الجديدة المبتكرة فى أقل من نصف دقيقة بمجرد رفع يديك أمام وجهك بتقسيمات معينة ويكفى شرح مثال أو أكثر بقليل لإتقان طريقة حسابات الضرب مهما بلغت ووضع ناتج الحل مباشرتا دون أى تعقيدات ودون الدخول فى حسابات جانبية مجهدة ودون أن تستعين بأى حفظ سابق لجداول الضرب او حفظ طرق معقدة
وسوف يُبهر من يتعلم هذه الطرق ويعرف أسرارها ويقول سبحان الله خلق لنا الآلة الحاسبة فى أيدينا قبل أن تُخلق وتُكتشف الحسابات نفسها وإنشاء الله عن قريب سوف أبدأ فى شرح بعض الطرق بطريقة متزامنة مع نشر الكتاب الورقي على مستوى الدول العربية إنشاء الله والتأخر فى ذلك لأسباب الحفاظ على سرية الابتكار وبعض الإجراءات الاقتصادية وكذلك العثور على المستثمرين فى جميع الدول العربية لنشر وتوزيع الكتاب فى جميع الدول العربية فى وقت واحد فأرجوا المعذرة وأتمنى من سعادتكم التكرم بتشريفي بزيارة موقعي الرسمي باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية المسمى
بيت الاختراعات
لقراءة المزيد عن اختراعاتي الحاصلة على براءة الاختراع وللقرائه عنى والإطلاع عن ما نشرته الصحف والمجلات الرسمية والأهلية وكذلك ما نشر عن اختراعاتى فى الإنترنت.
مع تمنياتى لأمتنا العربية بالتقدم والنهوض على أيد أبناؤها النابهين 
أخوكم فى الله والعروبة 
_المهندس المخترع المصرى / شحات سعيد أبو ذكرى _


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (8 نوفمبر 2006)

ماشاء الله عليك 
الله يفتح علينا وعليك فتحا مبينا


----------



## alking22 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

خمسة وخميسة عليك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 نوفمبر 2006)

يوجد الكثير من العباقرة العرب ولكن للأسف لا يأخذون الرصة المناسبة


----------

